# Pfad kann nur um Mindestabstand x verschoben werden.



## Ardaric (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir am Wochenende die Illustrator CS5 Trial heruntergeladen. Ich bin mit dem Programm nicht so vertraut. Ich kann meine Pfade nur um einen Mindestabstand von x verschieben. Ich habe alle Raster und Rasterfangoptionen ausgeschaltet. Trotzdem hilft das nichts. Was mich stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass ich zwar nur in Schritten verschieben kann, aber wenn ich zwischen zwei Schritten eine Linie Zeichne, dann bleibt die auch zwischen den Schritten.

Ideen?


----------



## smileyml (18. Mai 2010)

Mmmh, Ideen wozu?
Ich nehme an du willst einen Pfad verschieben - relativ oder absolut oder frei.

Eventuell behindern dich beim Verschieben noch die automatischen Hilfslinien (strg+u). Ansonsten kann du bei markiertem Pfad mit Hilfe der Entertaste um einen genauen wert verschieben. Alternativ findest du unter Objekt-Pfad-Pfad verschieben ein weitere Option mit anderem Ergebnis, da sie auch für einen anderen Zweck gedacht ist.

Du siehst, Pfad verschieben ist nicht gleich Pfad verschieben.

Grüße Marco


----------

